# Another EVH thread. (No bashing please!)



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's a video of him at his absolute best, IMO. Sober!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qnHTe-MdHk :bow: :bow: 


Note: no pinky planting. :tongue:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Never any Eddie bashing from me. I love the dude.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Ain't nothin' wrong with that. Good clip....:rockon:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

mucho respect for Eddy, he has a unique style and is a writer of cool catchy riffs, and solos...makes him a guitar legend:bow:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

That was the Balance tour filmed at the Molson Amphetheater! Eddie was peaking that night!!! That was by far the best I had ever seen him play and the best VH concert I ever saw. There are a couple Youtube videos out there from that show. I wish they would release the whole show on DVD.


----------

